# Looking for ONE person to share bats with.



## Katelyn (Feb 1, 2018)

As the title says, I'm looking for ONE other person to share bats with exclusively. I'll share all of my catches with you, and I expect you to do the same. I'm also looking for someone who is VERY active, meaning you check the game multiple times a cycle (when possible). Oh and please have at least 3-5 bloomed flowers!! lol

If you're interested in this, please let me know! c:


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 1, 2018)

When the Rover event started, I joined this forum with the exact same panic and strategy in mind.

I now feel I was very wrong. Not only would that make it harder (people would only share with you once), it undermines the most fun part of the event. The social aspect.

May I ask what about the strategy you proposed appeals to you? Im not having a go. Like I said: I did the exact same thing last time.


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 1, 2018)

Accidental double post.


----------

